# Self taught composer for several years



## TheLight OI (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi all!

I am new here and been composing some years ago. You can check this song and, by the way, my SoundCloud channel too.

__
https://soundcloud.com/li-yang-yang%2Fsurvival


----------

